# you guessed!!



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

THANKS!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ahhhhh neon tetras


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Ahhhhh neon tetras


 No you are wrong!These are Cardinal Tetras!!!









I believe that the plant is in Cryptocorine sp. but i will be able to tell later on.....


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i am leaning towards to Cryptocorine Walkeri....


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> i am leaning towards to Cryptocorine Walkeri....


 I think you're right :nod:


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhhhh neon tetras
> ...


 Yes! they are cardinals... neons suck!!

can someone point me in the right direction to get some info on these Cryptocorine Walkeri? thanks


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

I saw those at a lfs but they looked a lot more dead.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

NavinWithPs said:


> can someone point me in the right direction to get some info on these Cryptocorine Walkeri? thanks


 Here you go.....Cryptocorine Walkeri


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> NavinWithPs said:
> 
> 
> > can someone point me in the right direction to get some info on these Cryptocorine Walkeri? thanks
> ...


 thanks husky jim..!! i have a comment though.. it doesn't look like the one i have in my tank....the picture i posted has leaves that are ALL BROWN.. no sign of green on any of the leaves... is the name still correct? jsut different varieties??


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i just looked at the picture i posted... it doesn't look brown in the picture... but it is.. maybe it's due to my flash and the surrounding green plants...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhhhh neon tetras
> ...










Opps I didnt even notice this was in the plant forum! my bad


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

NavinWithPs said:


> thanks husky jim..!! i have a comment though.. it doesn't look like the one i have in my tank....the picture i posted has leaves that are ALL BROWN.. no sign of green on any of the leaves... is the name still correct? jsut different varieties??


 then it is Cryptocorine Petchii for sure!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Here some links:

Cryptocoryne beckettii 

Cryptocoryne beckettii ''petchii''

_***links are from www.Tropica.com_


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Ahhhhh neon tetras










go check out our neon tetra profile


----------

